# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Peepshow] Boulon, Guitar Hero malgré lui

## Gana

Très clairement inspiré par la vie dissolue de Omar Boulon, cet extrait d'un épisode de South Park montre une séance solitaire, voir carrément intime de Guitar Hero.

Voir la news (0 image, 1 vidéo )

----------


## O.Boulon

Je peux même pas nier.

----------


## CoolZ-Ro

Magnifique slip Omar.....un collector???

----------


## Narp

Argh, plus que 13 jours avant la reprise de la saison 12 ! ::love::

----------


## Pelomar

"Game Over ! You suck !"

 ::XD::

----------


## Yoryze

> cette extrait


Haaan la honte !  ::o:

----------


## kekranx

C'est pas le pire qui soit arrivé à Randy Marsh donc l'honneur de Boulon est sauf. Voir carrément dans cet épisode quand il joue à 'Chase the dragon'  ::P:

----------


## Therapy2crew

Cet épisode  de SP est vraiment réussi. ::): 

Après pour Boulon, vu qu'il n'aime pas Wifit (et que Wifit le lui rend bien), il peut au moins bouger son boule sur GH  :;): .

----------


## psycho_fox

Les passages du jeu Heroin Hero dans cet épisode m'ont fait mourir de rire

----------


## Therapy2crew

::P:  Cash ! ::P:

----------


## flbl

Dave Moustache chez level one jouant sa propre chanson à GH2

----------


## Michael d'Amour

Donc Omar Boulon serait un has-been, c'est ça la révélation de cette news ?  ::): 
J'adore cet épisode au passage.

----------


## Psycho10

> Dave Moustache chez level one jouant sa propre chanson à GH2


C'est vraiment pitoyable cette chaine, j'avais pas vu depuis quelques années, mais là, rien que le niveau d'anglais  ::mellow::

----------


## flbl

Pas faux, mais par contre le jeopardy avec dave mustaine dont il est question dans le level one est bien marrant lui. Le chanteur de dave mustaine est calé sur Elton John.

----------

